# SS316L Clapton Wire



## Marius van Tonder (14/10/19)

Hi All,

Please let me know if anyone has stock of a roll of premade CLAPTON SS316L 26AWG+30AWG WIRE.

Thanks


----------



## M.Adhir (14/10/19)

I have an almost full roll of Flatwire UK SS clapton/flapton if you dont come right.


----------



## Marius van Tonder (14/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I have an almost full roll of Flatwire UK SS clapton/flapton if you dont come right.


Thank you I will keep it in mind

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

